# Wesley VS Turkesterone by IronMag Labs



## GYMnTONIC (Nov 18, 2021)

*&#55357;&#56490;&#55357;&#56490;  Wesley VS Turkesterone by IronMag Labs  &#55357;&#56490;&#55357;&#56490;*

*Turkesterone*





Here's a new log I will be doing starting in the next week or so...

Will  be using HRT (which I have been on for years) and no other supplements  at all except your everyday vitamins, organ support, preworkout here and  there and of course my Glutathione

I will challenge this super popular compound and see if it works.


More Plates More Dates suggests he would compare this to 2.5mgs of Anavar per 500mgs.  Im gonna run it at 1,000mgs ED.

I have clients using Turkesterone at 1-2K ed as we speak and they love it

Remember, this is NOT SUPPRESSIVE.  This is for the natural athlete to get a huge edge.


Feel free to ask questions, I won't be posting daily, but several times per week.


You  can use my code "WES15" at checkout to get 15% off this item if you  would like to order it before my log is complete.   I plan to do 30-60  days of it and gauge it during that period.
https://www.ironmaglabs.com/product/turkesterone/

***Disclaimer-* *I am a long time REP with IronMagLabs but I promise to give actual information and judge this product in full honesty.*




*COMING SOON!  Thanksgiving 2021*










*




*









*Turkesterone*




*by Iron Mag Labs*




60 capsules




_Infused with Piperine to increase bioavailability_





























*Increased Muscle Mass
*
*Accelerated Fat Loss
*
*Prevents Muscle Breakdown
*
*Increases Endurance
*
*Doesn’t Require A PCT*







*First, what is Turkesterone?*

 Turkesterone  is an ecdysteroid which is a steroid found typically in plants and  insects. They are responsible for the development of these insects -  specifically the molting and growth aspect of them.

 Turkesterone in supplement form is typically from a Leuzea plant. Many of these ecdysterones are similar in their effects on humans, but typically Turkesterone is seen as having the most powerful effects.
 Turkesterone  has gained a lot of interest in the bodybuilding community as it can  dramatically improve your pefromance, gains and alter your body  composition.
 It has been compared in it's effacacy to anabolic  steroids but have none of the androgenic downsides that those compounds  contain. It also is considered "natty" still and is not banned by WADA  (yet at least).
*Health Benefits of Turkesterone*

 Turkesterone has numerous health benefits including:






Can help improve lean muscle tissue
Improve body composition and muscle-to-fat ratio
Improved memory performance
Increased muscular endurance.
Improved recovery time.
Potentially shows positive outcomes with anxiety
Potentially can improve sleep, cholesterol, and glucose levels
Similar benefits to steroids without having to cycle or do PCT



 Most  athletes use Turkesterone primarily for the aesthetic and muscle  building benefits - but the ancillary performance and health benefits  are not to be ignored either.


*In a study it actually outperformed dbol*
































*Directions for use:*





*Take 1-2 capsules per day with water*


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 20, 2021)

A few questions.  How long can you stay on it (it kind of sounds like indefinitely)?  How about female dosage?  Any libido increase?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Nov 27, 2021)

Multislacking said:


> A few questions.  How long can you stay on it (it kind of sounds like indefinitely)?  How about female dosage?  Any libido increase?



Good questions, I am unsure tbh bc the studies I have seen are only short term 4-8 week runs.  That's what I am going to do.

And as for women and libido I don't know that either. I will attempt to find out though!!!!


This landed so I will officially start this MONDAY.  

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you to everyone following along


My apologies. Monday is here, I am going to have to start this probably WEDS if I am lucky.


Came down sick with cold and sinus infection over the holidays. My youngest daughter brought it home from school.
Whats funny is that they force these kids to wear masks and as we all know masks do not work.


So now almost every single kid and parent is sick.  I started antibiotics today


I  did a light workout yesterday with 135lbs on benching and some curls  and shoulder raises just to get my blood flowing  Will hit Super light  legs today maybe some leg press and extensions.


But  yeah, I am not going to start this log being this sick.  I'll pop  Turkesterone 1 a day until weds and then hopefully by then I feel better  to do this.

Also I am using BRONKAID like its candy today LOL


Thanks guys for your patience


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 14, 2021)

Ok Day 2, too soon to say anything.  Did legs and noticed that my breathing was def not as good as it was prior to being sick


So anyways here is a writeup from IML for you guys to read:




https://www.ironmaglabs.com/product/turkesterone/


*What is Turkesterone?*
Turkesterone  is an ecdysteroid, which is a hormonal steroid that is found in plants.  Ecdysteroids can be compared to testosterone, due to their ability to  induce growth. However, unlike testosterone, ecdysteroids do not bind to  androgen receptors, and therefore do not cause any steroidal side  effects, such as gynecomastia and hair loss. Although stimulating  different anabolic pathways to androgenic steroids, turkesterone seems  to be the most anabolic (muscle building) out of all the ecysteriods.


*Turkesterone Benefits*
The  major advantage of Turkesterone supplements is that they are much safer  than anabolic steroids, as although suggestively behaving in a similar  way, it does not bind to androgen receptors. Turkesterone also enhances  muscle repair and growth by increasing muscle protein synthesis. It’s  able to do this by optimising the mRNA translation process and promoting  leucine uptake into muscle cells. Due to this effect on protein  synthesis, a positive nitrogen balance is attained, which also prevents  muscle breakdown. There is also evidence to suggest that ecysteriods,  such as turkesterone, are able to increase muscle ATP content, which  translates to increased muscular energy and endurance during exercise.


*How Does Turkesterone Work?*
Turkesterone  works by ‘hacking’ the stress response in the body. It does this by  regulating a stable balance in the adrenal, pituitary, and hypothalamic  glands. These three glands separately produce hormones that help  regulate our blood pressure, immune system, mood, vision, growth, and  more. By bringing the three glands in harmony, Turkesterone enables  users to increase their muscle mass, improve recovery, enhance  workloads, and stimulate gains during training. All in all, you can  think of Turkesterone as a supplement that promotes a ‘super anabolic  effect’.


Turkesterone also  has adaptogenic properties, which has beneficial effects on mental  health, by alleviating anxiety and mental burnout. Another advantage of  using Turkesterone is that it does not require, as it doesn’t amplify  testosterone levels. Therefore no suppression occurs following  Turkesterone use, which eliminates risk of side effects and promotes  muscle gain retention.


*Turkesterone Side Effects*
Alongside  the muscle-building effects of Turkesterone, it also induces multiple  beneficial side-effects. Turkesterone can help optimize hormonal levels  and strengthen your immune system, which is essential for any active  individual. Ecysteriods are also promoted as being healthy for the liver  and intestines, as well as being able to lower cholesterol and regulate  blood glucose. There is research to suggest that Turkesterone also has  protective effects on brain health, through enhancing neurotransmitter  activity. However, it is important to avoid taking Turkesterone on an  empty stomach as it can cause nausea, which is a common side effect of  capsulated supplements.


*Turkesterone Cycle*
To  attain the muscle-building benefits from Turkesterone it is common for  users to run an 8-12 week cycle. However, as this supplement is not  androgenic and doesn’t cause suppression, you can run it indefinitely.  Although, we do advise an 8-12 week cycle. No PCT is required. The  appropriate Turkesterone dosage is 500mg per day. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mumxqw9D3jM


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 17, 2021)

*Update 12/17*


So I have still been training and eating better. I'm probably back up 5+ lbs that I had lost so this is a good thing


I  went to my Doctor yesterday. I did some fasted labs and honestly my  labs came back excellent.  The month prior my kidneys and liver showed  stress and so what I changed, was I added alot more water, small  increments all day every day. I bumped up my LIV52 and I also have been  injecting Glutathione ED at 200mgs, even while sick.

That def did the trick.

Oh  yeah someone was asking about my HRT script.  Yes I have both INJ and I  have Gels too.  For the next few months I am going to stay on AndroGEL.   2 pumps aka 40mgs a day.


I had my levels just come back at 559n/dL so I am def not in the superphysiological range at all.

My BP has improved as a result of this lower number too tbh.


So  anyways, still too new to say anything.  I def am not 100% yet enough  to feel the turkesterone yet, but I figure this will I will get it into  my system and next week look for some changes and bump up to 4 caps a  day.  I was gonna do 2 a day but no reason not to push this faster.  Why  wait, lets see what Turkesterone can do.


Wanna  see the joke of Insurance and BigPharma?  INsurance wont pay $120 for a  bottle of Watson INJ that lasts me 2.5 months, but they will pay $750 a  month for androgel which is less effective.

Make much sense?  Makes NO sense.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 20, 2021)

*Monday 12/20*


Week 2 of the turkesterone and back to the gym

I def am feeling alot better today. Way Way better then last week.

Gonna bump it up to 4 turkesterone a day.

Gonna do my best to hit the gym every day this week and I will update accordingly.

Let's go!!! Brandon.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 21, 2021)

Tuesday 12/21


So  yesterdays leg workout went well.  I def had a nice session.  I did  feel nice and strong during the session but it's probably going to take  me high doses of Turkesterone PWO to really nail down just how much this  helps a workout if at all.

Then of course I am monitoring my body to see if I get any unwanted effects.


I  will say this. I ran out of my nexium and I popped 2 of these and  within an hour I had heartburn.  Now I am sensitive, which is why I stay  on nexium.  But there is Piperine, so if some users see heartburn, just  break the dose up smaller more often.


I will prob try 2pills 2x a day
4 pills 1x a day
1 pill 4x a day

You name it.  Im gonna play around with it.

Also I did not notice any increases in my BP.  I am on BP meds but orals and stims can def still spike me.

With turkesterone at 2 caps thus far there has been ZERO elevations in BP or pulse.  So this is a good thing

Hitting the gym shortly and just popped 2 of the turk.  Will do 2 later today.


4 caps a day aka 2,000mgs total per day

Thanks to everyone following along


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 22, 2021)

*Update 12.21*


Hit the gym an hour or two after dosaging.  Used my old Death punch DMAA pwo.


Had  an awesome workout today.  Hit Chest, biceps and traps.  Weird combo  right?  Now that I am 43, I don't go in with a plan like I did for 20  years, I get there and say hey, what do I feel like hitting today.  And I  figure out some supersets I wanna do since I am limited on time and I  make it happen.  And it feels good to have way way less pressure on me  then when I was competing or when I was trying to maintain 20 inch arms  and a 28 inch waist, benching 500 lbs.


So  yeah no clear ability to say anything about the Turk.  It's gonna take  me a bit to really determine just what this compound is or isn't doing.


On  a good note, Im gonna show you guys my Playlist for the day.  You are  gonna laugh, but I'm an 80s and 90s kid.  I grew up in that time frame  and so this music makes me happy.  You may love or hate this.


Oh  yeah, on a side note Im waiting for Mike A. to complete MitraDopa, the  new Nootropic mood product from MA labs.  Ill talk about that here once I  get it as a bonus.


You are def gonna wanna hear about this product. 


Trying  to make this log unique and also I wanna get to this bottom of  turkesterone once and for all. I have yet to see a comprehensive review  of this product and I am going to tear this product apart for months to  figure it out.  One way or another.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waAlgFq9Xq8


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 22, 2021)

Oh another thing I meant to mention

Im gonna be pouring capsules out into some electrolytes.  No PWO and no Stims.

So  some days I am going to take say 4 caps and dump them into a natural  ingredient shake.  Then train 1, then 2 hours later and see how i feel  and if i notice any immediate physical changes.

I'm prob gonna have to buy a bottle or two more to keep this log going 1-2 months at high dose.

Oh yeah and good news for me, check this out:


A  doctor I work with has found antibodies at 100% levels almost two years  later in patients who had Covid.  Point? The point is the CDC is lying  to you.  You do not have "temporary" protection.

*NATURAL IMMUNITY TRUMPS The Covid Vaccine.  Quote me on that!*




*Good news: Mild COVID-19 induces lasting antibody protection*


People who have had mild illness develop antibody-producing cells that can last lifetime






https://medicine.wustl.edu/news/good...dy-protection/








People  who have had a mild case of COVID-19 are left with long-term antibody  protection against future disease, according to a study from researchers  at Washington University School of Medicine in St. Louis.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 22, 2021)

Ok so I did 4 caps total today, prior to workout

I  have to say I got some pretty nasty pumps.  In all fairness I used some  PWO with the turk, so I can't count this as the turkesterone alone.

The  PWO I use doesn't normally give me any pumps tbh, and I know it very  very well, so this was odd, but I was def getting dbol style pumps.

I had a nice session again, I did squats.

Im still coughing up mucus from Covid and I still have fluid feeling in my lungs kinda like Walking Pneumonia

Nothing 75mgs of Ephedrine wont kick the shit out of.

If this continues Im gonna blast Bronkaid for a few days.

So still way too soon to say much about turkesterone.  I'm gonna order a few bottles so I can have extras on hand.

I  have a few clients on it as we speak.  One of them who is also a  veteran absolutely loves it already.  I'm a bit shocked to hear.  The  others have not said much but my orders for Turkesterone have been  pretty steady.

"IF" This compound ends up a legit, this might be a game changer for natty lifters and for PCT>


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 27, 2021)

*Update 12/27*


Merry Christmas btw to everyone here, hope you guys had a great Holiday


I  was back the gym yesterday with my 4 year old.  She's actually a member  and will do cardio and situps, etc, with me.  Since she is off school  all week, she will be with me all week.


So  I did try opening the caps several times since I have updated this  thread.  I will say that its a bad idea.  For one, the ingredients in  the capsules does not mix well at all.  It really floats on top of the  water and sticks to the sides of the cup.
For two, even with  my nexium it gave me some heartburn, again the piperine being the issue.
I  will say that I genuinely felt my workout was improved using 4 pwo.  It  did give me pumps on pretty much all day so I think its safe to say the  compound can give pumps and an edge PWO.  So I will just use the caps  the rest of this log.  Not gonna try dumping them out anymore.


Workout  was solid.  Still fending off some congestion and stuffy nose post  covid, but nothing impacting my workouts, etc.  More annoying then  anything.

I also will say I feel like I am  shaving more often then normal.  I will keep an eye on this, but I def  feel like facial hair is coming in faster and darker.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 29, 2021)

*Update 12/29*

For some odd reason the last 2 days I have been super unmotivated. To  train and to even work.  I think I am burnt out from over working, not  to mention I'm the cook in the house, 3 meals a day and raising 3 kids.   I'm not here to complain, I'm simpling relating my psychology atm for  the sake of the log.  I think once the kids are back in school and time  frees up a bit, I will be motivated again.  I never stay unmotivated for  long.

Just taking the Turk (or any supp) gets me motivated.  I'm pretty easy tbh.

So anyways what I wanna say is this.  I was shaving in the mirror and I  noticed when lifting my arms, my shoulders are super striated.

I thought I was seeing things. I def am leaner then I was a few weeks  ago.  Now I dont' know if this is Covid + Turkesterone, etc.

But the fact is I am leaner.  On the scale I am 1lb heavier then  pre-covid.  That fluctuates from morning to night, but I'm def seeing  about a pound more.

I am eating clean overall. I did cut drinks a little bit, Im a Corona fan and I think that could be helping lean me out too?

So I am not going to say yet, this is Turkesterone that has me leaner.   HOWEVER, it might be, so I am going to keep my eyes out to see if I get  even leaner and striated.

I think I am going to change up my routine too. I think I am going to do  2 pills on my days off and 4 on my days on.  Reason being a bottle is  only 60 caps and I'm not made out of money.

I do want to do the log for a few months. I did get the first 2 bottles free, but I also just bought more.

The more and more I am seeing there is not many logs or experiences that  are credible out there.  So I kinda wanna be one of the first.

I wanna say this stuff is amazing.  This stuff is decent.  Or this stuff is crap.

And I'm not gonna lie.  Robert hired me as an employee knowing that.  I  will say this.  IML wouldn't put a piece of crap out there and then ask  me to log it.  No chance.  They know I am going to speak my mind on the  product.  And I am going to

Anyone have any good workout songs or anything else to get me motivated?

Another thing is I cut out my PWO so I can experience this product and  it's effects minus the PWO having the effects.  That might be a big part  of the last 2 days too.

Ill bounce outta this.  In meantime, check this video out if you have free time:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgbN4-L3O3s&t=5s

<a   href="https://m.facebook.com/messages/attachment_preview/?mid=mid.%24cAAAB9NWbt3iEOHcf4l-BzHLgNd0q&threadid=cid.c.100010342177978%3A1000627  62953666&fbid=946783502626124&refid=12"   target="_blank">


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 2, 2022)

*1/2/2022*



Thanks  guys for following.  Appreciate all the feedback. I did train over the  last few days but just been way too busy to post up tbh


So nothing still new to say, I know it def sounds like a boring log so far.  Sick and nothing exciting has happened.

I  dont expect some insane result off the bat.  I'd be happy with a few  lean pounds over the period of 2-3 months "if" that is possible and by  lean mass I don't mean muscle.  You are not going to gain 3lbs of pure  muscle at my age on anything unless I was blasting a massive cycle and  eating like a hog, and I'm doing neither.


Got my new HRT script.  They booted androgel and went for a generic.  Still $400 but insurance pays it.

I have been doing 2 turk on my days off and 4 on my days on.

Workouts  have been good on it, and I still say I feel pumps on it and I even ran  and did some cardio this week on it and I did feel good.


Nothing insane to say yet. I am shaving more.  

Oh  I will say my appetite has been lower.  Could be random? Who knows.   But all week I had no appetite.  Let's see if this lasts the whole time  or if it was just this one week on turk.


Otherwise  I did get out of my unmotivated few days and am ready to roll.  Monday  is my busiest day of the week but not too busy for some Chest and  Biceps.


(like my ornament in the back?)


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 3, 2022)

*Update 1/3/2022*


Went to the gym and hit Chest, Biceps and Traps


Popped  4 turkesterone about 1+ hr pwo. I have to say , even with my nexium  again I felt a slight bit of heartburn.   Nothing terrible but it was  there.


Workout was  excellent.  I def feel like it's improving my workouts a little bit.  I  def feel a tiny bit more energy during my lifts.


Now  I am training lighter and higher reps on this regiment, just bc I have  torn so many muscles in the past few years.  I wish I could see how this  does on HEAVY and super HEAVY lifting.  I wont do that though fyi.


Another  thing I will say. My gf was actually complementing me.  She said (and  she never compliments me) that she could see more striations in my  shoulder then ever before and she could see the fibers.  So she is  seeing exactly what I said I saw.  The thing I will say, my shoulders  are my strong point.  My biggest muscle and also I don't have a drop of  fat on them.


So I have a  tiny tiny bit of bodyfat on my obliques. I have not noticed that that  went down any but my shoulders look super super striated.  Very  different then before the turkesterone.


This  is an important thing to note.  This does remind me of what anavar or  winny does.  It hardens the muscle and reveals the muscle more.  Shows  more striations. 


I am relatively sure that this is 100% result of the turkesterone.  So I will know more, if I get even more striated. 


Now  I am very lean already so to be honest on someone who is thick or  carrying alot of bodyfat I doubt your are going to notice this.  If you  are 6-10% it is much easier to see compounds show themselves, var,  winny, halo, tren, etc. 


Also I am not even tan and I can see these way better.


Another  thing is that my bodyweight is only up a pound.   But I have not  increased calories. I am eating clean.  But in all fairness to gain any  significant muscle on a compound, you need more protein, more calories,  right? So I will try and increase my calories a bit and see if any  additional weight and muscle packs on quickly.


Definitely motivated today.


BTW  I got my refill of my BP meds today. I use Byostolic.  If anyone is  looking for a solid BP med, I highly recommend this.  And no I get  nothing out of telling you this.  I have used BP meds on and off for  years and I would say this is the best one I have used.  Doesn't mess  with libido or erections.  Lowers my numbers 20 points and keeps my  pulse 20 points lower at all times.  Stuff is A+++


Metabolic Doctor who I used to work with recommends this as one of his top choices and I have to agree.  Stuff is gold


Back at the gym for legs tommorrow.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 5, 2022)

*Update 1/4/2022*


Hit  the gym and hit legs.  4 caps 1-2 hours PWO.  Workout was great, felt  energized and def completed more reps and intensity then I usually do


*Update 1/5/2022*


Hit the gym, and did Back, Triceps and some biceps


I  was actually a little sore, mostly biceps today going in, which is  surprising bc I have not been sore in a long time. I never train hard or  intense enough anymore.  Not by choice but after so many injuries I  have been just kinda going through the hoops.

So  I will say this supplement is def motivating me to train harder.    I  def feel like I am having slightly better Workouts.  I can say that  using creatine and/or PWO powders too, so this is cool that I can count  this into the mix.


I spoke  to one of my clients who has been on 2 caps a day since the IML version  came out and he said he is noticeably losing fat and he intends to buy  more, so that is good.

As for me, I have not seen too much  bodyfat loss around my midsection but like I mentioned in the areas I am  super lean I am seeing new striations and some hardening.

So far this is what I can say about IML Turkesterone
*BENEFITS to date:*
Improvements in motivation and intensity
Additional Striations in very lean areas
A slight feeling of thermogenesis


*Side Effects to date:*
I def get heartburn on 4 caps at once
I am shaving daily (which I dont like) aka more facial and hair growth
Darkening of hair


Also  I feel like I get pumps on this.  Now I don't know if you count Pumps  as a benefit or a negative.  IT can go both ways.  Sometimes too much of  a pump can limit my rep ranges and that is not  good thing.  Sometimes a  good pump leaves me feeling great after a workout, so that is a good  thing.

So take that into account.

I know I haven't really reviewed this too much yet, so I appreciate your patience.


Oh yeah I did improve my caloric intake for a few days.  Def doing way more high protein meals and larger portions.


My congestion and sinus congestion from covid is finally going away.


Also  I should mention I have done very little cardio on this product to  date.  Usually I do more but I am limited on time.  I feel like I would  like to do 20mins a day for say 4+ days a week to also gauge a product.

So  consider that in my remarks. I will say this, my workouts on this are  nothing extraordinary that the average person can't do.  In the past I  might be benching 500lbs and squatting 700+ and that is much different  to gauge AAS or a compound then what I am doing now.  

So what I  am saying is that my review is the "MINIMAL" of what positive effects  could potentially happen.  I am not training even remotely close to full  force just because I'm trying not to get hurt.  I prob put in about 60%  effort.


Something else to consider in this review:


Song of the day was "Take me to the Hospital by Prodigy"
If you view the video, look who has the top comment 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncaNlxvTFzg&lc=Ugh6BQfTzCUXzXgCoAEC.8OSNGqvkE0i9WcHRlGeltS


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 6, 2022)

*Update 1/6/2022*


I'm gonna tell you guys something you might not believe...

But first.  Workout was legs today.

Something  I forgot to mention and I have no clue why bc I wanna be thorough.  Im  doing intermittent fasting. I dont eat after dinner and have no  breakfast so EVERY single entry I have posted so far has been FASTED.  I  workout around 11am and my first meal is 12pm-1pm unless noted

Today  for the first time, I was starving bringing kids to school. Im lean  enough so I grabbed bacon egg and cheese on a biscuit and breakfast  potatoes and coffee and Wendys.  Which is amazing btw.  I took 4 caps of  Turkesterone.  Zero heartburn this time

I have  to say my workout was way more energetic with the food in my system  today then Fasted. I was doing legs and I did not run out of breathe.  I  did 10 sets of 10 on squats.  REcall I tore my Quad 100% off years ago  and since then I have not squatted over 315.  Today I went up to 225,  which used to be my warmup, but the point being I do wanna start doing  heavier squats again

I'm ready now.  Squats iMO  are the most important exercise and I like them 2x a week.  Never have I  been so muscular and lean as when I was doing reps of 20 with say 315  and 405.

So anyways here is the news I am going to tell you, that you won't believe:


I  never mentioned this because I have no reason to, but my Thumb on my  left hand.  It simply stopped working 4-5 months ago. I started waking  up and couldn't bend it.  I did not injure it to my recollection.  And  it was so stiff and the joint felt bone to bone.  I mean talk about  excruciating pain.  I tried a number of topicals. I tried anti  inflammatories. I tried massage, etc.  Nothing was helping it.  To the  point for the last 2 months my body just adapted that if I Grip  something with my left hand the thumb doesn't even bend.  And when it  does bend, especially in the morning it is super super painful>   Feels like bone on bone.  

I assumed synovial fluid issue, ligament tear, some sort of damage.  Joint issue, you name it


Just  last week I finally decided I was going to call my ortho surgeon and  schedule for a CT scan and imaging to see WTF is going on.


So  anyways, just this week I noticed that my thumb started to be able to  bend.  Painful but bending.  Then by a few days in I could bend it more  and I can feel a pop, but nevertheless I can grip.  By today I am fully  gripping with that thumb and its almost not painful at all.

Even  my GF is like WTF, bc she was helping massage it and she was grossed  out how stiff and locked it was.  I mean I have never experience a joint  just locking up and the pain was enormous.  Ive broken a finger before  and that was not as painful as this.

So anyways, it is somehow magically working again.

So  I was like, what could it be?  The only thing I have added is this  Turkesterone.  I have not added ANYTHING else new in terms of suppz,  vitamins, meds you name it.

So I started Searching pubmed and holy shit, I found this:


*Beneficial effects of beta-Ecdysone on the joint, epiphyseal cartilage tissue and trabecular bone in ovariectomized rats     *
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/20171072/

*Ecdysteroids  are steroids found in invertebrates and plants. In mammals they have  protein anabolic effects. We have recently published antiosteoporotic  effects of Tinospora cordifolia (TC) extract and the search for the  possible active ingredients yielded the presence of beta-Ecdysone (Ecd).  Therefore, we investigated the effects of pure Ecd in ovariectomized  rats on morphological changes in joint, epiphyseal cartilage and  trabecular tissue. *


*Ecd  and E(2) induced a significant increase in the thickness of joint  cartilage. The whole epiphyseal growth plate and its proliferative and  hypertrophic zones were also increased by Ecd whereas E(2) reduced their  size. The percentage of trabecular area in the metaphysis of tibia was  significantly increased in Ecd and E(2) treated animals. Results provide  a plausible explanation for the antiosteoporotic effects of TC. Hence,  TC as well as other Ecd producing plants or pure Ecd may be of value in  the prevention and treatment of osteoporosis and osteoarthritis which is  of increasing importance due to aging and obesity among individuals.      *




Holy shit.  Did this turkesterone just correct a medical issue in my thumb?

I have zero other explanation but my mind is blown that I just found this study and am seeing extreme relief in an injury

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 7, 2022)

*Update 1/7/2022*

Hit  the gym and wanted to do Shoulders and biceps but the gym was packed  today, prob bc it was a snow day.  And I had my daughter w me so I just  set up on the Incline and supersetted super wide grip Inclines, with  Bicep curls, with shoulder raises with My variations of trap shrugs.   Prob did about 40min workout.

And oh yeah I did snowblow and shovel for over an hour, so that was easily a solid warmup for the gym

Workout was good. I ate lunch today and took my 4 Turkesterone.  

There  is a clear difference for me in terms of heartburn or no heartburn.  If  I take the Turk with food I have none, if I take 2 or more on an empty  stomach I get heartburn. So that's something for anyone running this to  consider.


Again I feel like  I had a stronger more productive workout having eaten prior.  I never  felt super strong Fasted ever in the past, so this is nothing new.


I  did feel pretty warm during this workout aka the thermogenic effect was  def felt from the Turkesterone and I was def sweaty a slight bit more  then normal.  Not a bad thing.

What  else...Hmmm...trying to think.  Well my thumb is still improving today.   Which is simply crazy to me. I honestly cannot believe it's healing and  working again.  I did have a comment on another forum whereas a friend  asked, did you possibly have a bone spur and it broke off.   Honestly I  have no clue. I didn't feel a "spur" per say but I also can't count that  out.
I don't know but if nothing else happens great for me this log,  I am super happy that my thumb is feeling better.  I was very nervous  I'd have to go through ANOTHER surgery.  I'm so sick of injuries and  surgeries, and that is why I have been babying my physique in the gym,  to avoid it.

So anyways I am very happy with my  progress.  No new physical changes but I think I hit the gym 5 days  straight this week.  Def feeling motivated and def feeling good and  optimistic.


My teenage  daughter got me hooked on a song she likes.  So this helped my workout.   This ones kinda embarrassing but hey if you are forced to listen to  something in the car 200x you might start to like it too LOL


Weekend I may take off tbh.  I wouldn't mind going one more day though if possible.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9l8zCOwEII&list=RDMML9l8zCOwEII&start_radio=1


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 9, 2022)

*Update 1/9/2022*

Sunday workout.


Popped 2 turk at 8am, popped 2 more at 11am, both on empty stomach.  No hearturn today trying it that way.  Cool

Workout was Shoulders, shoulder raises, traps and some hammer curls (seated).


Workout  was awesome. I stayed light, did super slow and controlled reps and  high reps.  I was getting some burning pumps. I have said it before I  feel like TURK gives very good pumps.  I def can see more vascularity ,  thats another thing I have to say. I haven't seen new vascularity in  awhile and the past week or two I see veins in my arms running sideways.   These veins are small ones, but nevertheless they seemed to have  surfaced. I have never seen them before so this is cool

I  def see lower bodyfat in very lean areas.  Again, to date, in my  obliques, or places I have a tiny bit more bodyfat, I can't say I see a  reduction.  But the super lean areas got even leaner.  

Workout  was excellent. I'm motivated.  I came home and had a BLT for lunch.  I  really need to jack up my calories every single day.  Tonight headed to  Texas Roadhouse and will eat a huge meal to make up for the lack of  calories this far today.

Thumbs still bending way easier but  today its a tiny painful again. But I've been messing with it alot and  bending it alot (since it bends now) so I might have to leave it alone a  bit and see what happens.

Otherwise, all is good, here is a video on Turkesterone that is new for you to watch if you want:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=220&v=xdOaVGRpUCM&feature=emb_logo


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 11, 2022)

*1/11/2022*


4 Turkesterone (2x2 aka 2 at 8am, 2 at 11am, workout at noon)
No Heartburn

Had a great workout.  Again got a good pump. I did go heavier today and it felt good to train heavier again.


I will say I still feel a pump using this product PWO.  Had good energy in the gym and aggression


Nothing  really new to say. I did go and grab a cheat meal after my workout.   Wendys- double stack, chili, some fries and half a frosty.  Felt good  to eat some fatty food as I have been eating super clean for many  months.






Also  as many of you know I am a rep for AA as well. ( Yes WES15 code works  there too LOL ) I just want to show you something new I will be using.   I have of course used noopept many times but never in a spray.  So Ill  comment on how this works in this log just to mix it up a bit  Still  waiting for the MA labs mitradopa too.  Also that is my absolute secret  weapon. Glutathione. 200mgs ED or EOD is what I use cut with Bac water.   This can repair organs and improve liver and kidney functions very very  fast.  Besides BPC-157 this is what I consider the most magical  compound on the market.  I swear by this stuff for anyone who is  Bodybuilding and using any kind of PED's.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 12, 2022)

*1/12/2022*

Skipping the gym today.  Just too busy  and a bit sore tbh.  I'd prefer to put in a full good workout with no  soreness.  Ill go thurs and friday and report.

Meanwhile this was my dinner.  A great and easy option for you guys to try.  Super high protein and low carbs.

*A-1 Meatloaf *(pictured is my cooking LOL)









*What You Need*


    8 servings




     1 can (8 oz.) tomato sauce, divide the sauce into half.  Use 4oz inside the recipe and 4oz will go on top at the end


   2 lb. lean ground beef

   1 onion, chopped

   1 cup fresh bread crumbs

   1/3 cup A.1. Original Sauce

   2 eggs, beaten

   1/2 tsp. ground black pepper

*Let's Make It*


   1
 Heat oven to 350°F.

  2
 Reserve half the tomato sauce. Mix remaining tomato sauce with remaining ingredients just until blended. 

  3
 Press meat mixture into 9x5-inch loaf pan sprayed with cooking spray.

  4
 Bake 50mins or until done (160ºF), draining fat at the 50 min mark
5
Apply the reserved sauce to the top and then put back in the oven for 10 additional minutes

SERVE


*Nutrition
*

*Calories *

*260 per serving*


   % Daily Value*

  Total Fat 12g
  15% 


  Saturated Fat 4.5g
  23% 

  Trans Fat 0g


  Cholesterol 125mg
  42% 

  Sodium 500mg
  22% 

  Total Carbohydrates 8g
  3% 

  Dietary Fiber less than 1g
  3% 

  Sugars 3g
  6% 

*Protein 27g
*
* 54% *


   Vitamin A 

 4%

  Vitamin C 
 2%

  Calcium 
 2%

  Iron 
 15%


 * Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

   servings



  8 servings

 *  Nutrition information is estimated based on the ingredients and cooking  instructions as described in each recipe and is intended to be used for  informational purposes only. Please note that nutrition details may  vary based on methods of preparation, origin and freshness of  ingredients used.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 14, 2022)

*Update 1/14/2022*


Still doing the 2x2 caps and even on an empty stomach I am not noticing any heartburn.

I  upped my water the last few days and funny enough today I weigh about  205, so much of that is water weight since I was 202.5 just the other  day.  Its cool though I will drop some water towards the end and see how  much I am actually holding.


Workouts still good.  


I def feel like I can say the TURK is improving my strength and energy a little bit so far for sure, so I am happy about that.

Still  shaving more often and still feel like my hair is darker on my face and  head.  That's an annoying part for me though bc I hate shaving. I have  to shave EOD now.


Otherwise, not much else to say.

Oh  I will say this.  I am wondering if this TURK is what is keeping my  appetite low?  I have to admit since I started this I have had very very  little appetite.  Thankfully I am good at force feeding but I dont know  if its simply me at the moment, or if indeed this Turk acts like an  appetite suppressant.

That's something else I am going to watch  close.  And at the end of the log, when I cease using it, if my appetite  dramatically increases that should be pretty tell tale.

I have not missed a dose of Turk yet at all and I have not been very hungry whatsoever.


Enjoy the weekends friends.  Here in New England we're supposed to be getting 1-2 feet of snow "possible" Sunday / Monday
My gym is 24/7 so I'm not too worried.  We have a 4x4 in the household too so I have no plans to skip the gym unless it's ice.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 16, 2022)

The Whizard said:


> Would you recommend dosing Turk with pre for (more or less) fasted AM training or just dosing later with food? I work out in the morning. I have some water, BCAA, and OL Tr1umph in me by the time I train.



Im not exactly ready to make such a suggestion sir but based on what I have tried to date, I would say yes it appears to improve fat burning while fasted..



At the same time I had more productive workouts taking it w food bc of the calories, carbs and fats in the food.  I guess one could argue a better workout = more fat loss so I'm not quite positive how to answer this.  On a positive note it does improve my workouts fasted or fed 



Update 1/16/2022



Didn't workout yesterday.  Unsure about today.



What I will add is this.  My buddy an old school bodybuilder and IFBB pro Emeric Delczeg posted this today.  If you recall Emeric is the guy responsible for the supplement called HUMANOFORT.  Importing it and making it famous in the US alongside Phil Hernon:



STUDY

DISCUSSION​
The data reported in here demonstrate that ecdysterone induces hypertrophy of muscles with a comparable or even higher potency as shown for anabolic androgenic steroids, SARMs or IGF-1. Analogous findings were also reported by Syrov et al. [14]. They reported increased body weight gain and weight as well as increased protein content of the tibialis muscle in rats after ecdysterone administration (5 mg · kg−1 BW, orally, for 10 days).
The generated docking poses support the hypothesis that ecdysterone shows no significant binding at the AR, but to ER with preference to the ERβ subtype.
Go to:
CONCLUSIONS​
An anabolic activity of ecdysterone was clearly confirmed by our investigation. The anabolic potency of the ecdysterone was comparable or even higher as found for the anabolic androgenic steroids, SARMs or IGF-1. Moreover in-silico docking experiments support the postulated non-androgenic mechanism of ecdysterone. More likely and in agreement to the experimental data anabolic activity of ecdysterone is mediated via binding to the ER particularly ER beta. With respect to doping prevention the high anabolic potency of ecdysterone justifies its classification as an anabolic agent and therefore needs to be listed in the category “S1 Anabolic Agents” of the list of prohibited substances of the World Anti-Doping Agency


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 18, 2022)

The Whizard said:


> Had to pick up some of this because of you Wes.



Enjoy sir, I hope u like it.  Im loving it (McDonalds 2000?)



I'm enjoying my run.  



Update 1/18/22



Been a few days since I posted, sorry been busy.



I fasted breakfast for the past 3 days and I dropped the few pounds of water I had 



I can see it in my face 



Today I did 5 caps pwo.  2 at 7am, 3 at 10 am, trained at 11 am. 



Had an awesome workout 



I def can say this at this point...  This def increases my strength, energy and aggression when used pwo fasted or fed.  Not insanely bit noticeably.



My bodyfat is down.  I'm lean but I look more muscular for sure.



I did chest, traps and bis today and this made 225lvs on bench feel simple for reps of 20



I will say the effects remind me of anavar.  I get the hardening, striations, and strength.



The most insane thing is that my thumb is like back to normal.  Except in the am it's tight. .otherwise it's back to almost normal.



This effect continues to blow me away.



My gf calls me "Ratitouie" bc she thinks it's insane I healed from.what she calls rat studies.  She has no clue that animal studies often impact humans.



So anyways I'm def in the positive w turk.  I can say it's mild.  It's not dbol.  It's not anadrol.



I have heard 5-1000mgs is equal to 2.5-5mgs of var minus suppression.



At this point I can agree to that 



This may be a magical compound to use during PCT.



The stuff works.



Money wise it certainly will be cheaper for a bottle of test or tren, but this has no sides. Not suppressive.



We may have stumbled onto one of the best options for PCT, HRT or Natty lifters.



I'd this cheating in a Natty competitor?



Yes this is an advantage.  All day.. I can say that at this point.



I still have at least 4 weeks left but no questions this works.









Song I was listening to:. You aren't ready for it:



Hole Malibu. 

https://youtu.be/v0CYB5V9e64


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 19, 2022)

*Update 1/19/22*


Went to the gym today.  Had 5 caps again, 2 early am 3, just before workout.  Def noticeable at 5 caps PWO


One  of the things I wanted to mention, I forgot to.  This reminds me of  "DHT" compounds bc I can feel the improvements in the CNS.  What I mean  by this, is that when handling weight, it feels far more stable. You  feel stronger, but also handling the weight you have less shakiness, you  just feel way more stable handling the weight.

I guess I will call this CNS stabilization?


My leg session was good.  I didnt go super heavy.  My weights def felt lighter w the 5 caps of turk in my system

Oh  another odd thing I saw this week, was that suddenly my water weight  seemed to drop out of nowhere.  I haven't changed diet, or routine, if  anything I added more calories and suddenly I noticed the water weight I  had put on, went away.  No clue why.  Not sure if having Turk in your  system after awhile has a pronounced drying or diuretic style effect.

But I will keep an eye on it for sure.

My  other bottles should be landing soon, so as soon as they do, those are  the final 2 and Ill wrap this log up within the month and give a final  Review on this.

Thanks again everyone.

Song of day for my workout:
This is gonna show my age LOL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G03xA3SMKo


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 21, 2022)

*Update 1/21/2022*


Hit  the gym today. Was tired bc I had a bad nights sleep last night.  But I  still punched the workout.  Did 2 turk in am, 3 more around 11am then  trained around noon.

Good workout for lack of sleep.  I def can tell the difference between taking 4-5 turk and 2 turk.  Night and day

My final 2 bottles for the log landed.

Ty again to everyone following and ty again to Iron Mag Labs for gifting me these to run this log.


This  was last nights dinner. I simply picked all the meat off a Rotisserie  chicken (5.99) and added veggies.  Tons of calories and protein and  affordable


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 25, 2022)

*Update 1/25/22*

Yesterday I bumped up to 6 caps pwo. I took 2 caps at 6 am and then I took 4 caps at 10am

Empty stomach


No  heartburn.  WTF.  I can't figure this out.  Some days I get heartburn  and others I do not.  I mentioned maybe diet?  Im unsure.  I usually  always can figure out something I've done but in this case, Im eating  clean and consistently and then it's just some days I get heartburn with  the Turk and some days I do not.


I  don't like NOT being able to dial something in.  My bodys super  sensitive and I usually can tell.  In this case I have no clue why some  days I get it, some days I do not.


Anyways  6 caps.  Amazing workout.  It def hits.  I absolutely noticed it.  I  felt good, strong and motivated.  Weight went up super easy.  I did  Incline dumbells, delt raises, hammer curls and trap supersets.  I  didn't lose energy or focus, or strength on my sets.


I  did start light and work my way up to moderate.  I didn't go above  100lb dumbells per hand on chest, which for me is light.  Heavy for me  would be 175-200lb dumbells per hand


I  didn't try it, but I know I could hit it w ease.  My right tricep, the  one I tore off about a year ago and had surgically repaired, doesn't  like to cooperate on bench press, at the lockout at least. I can press  the weight easy but when I get to the top of the lift, its def not legit  anymore.  The arm cannot stabilize the weight easy and I fear the  weight will drop.


Its a  very weird sensation for your body to fail you regularly.  Its not fun.   But it is, what is is.  And I hate that saying , but it is true.

So  I was studying my physique while lifting.  I am way leaner.  Def way  harder.  My muscles look tighter and smaller.  I have no water weight at  all.

So what I am saying, and I have had and seen DEXA scans.   Even though I am only up 2lbs or so.  It's more then that.  You see  when you lose bodyfat and gain lean mass, water and muscle, you might  see a 2lb gain but really you gained more then that.

I  have had a client change 7lbs in a year.  He gained 10lbs of lean mass  and he lost 3lbs of bodyfat.  When I say lean mass that includes water  weight.

So even if you only gain a few pounds you can be much larger ,more muscular and leaner.


So  this Turkesterone is def working.  It def 10000% reminds me of anavar,  winstrol or say epistane in some ways.  Like a super mild dose, but also  I dont feel the aggression and anger that DHT gives me

It  feels like a mild DHT agent, like a mild anavar.  With no sides.  No  spikes in BP, no increases in pulse rate, no androgens or sides that are  unbearable.

This turkesterone is definitely legit.


If I have to compare it money wise to lets say Anavar, winny or epistane, its a no brainer the steroids win.  Not a contest.

But  when you look that this has no health sides, no androgenic sides, no  acne, no anger and aggression and its working like a mild anavar.  I'd  say this is an awesome compound.

Money wise.  Yeah if you take 6 caps a day you are gonna spend at least $120+ a month.

Is  that worth it? Depends on your goals and your ethics and your needs.   My first 5 years competing in 1996 i was 100% natty.  Id die for a  product like this as a natural athlete.

As an NPC, or Strongman  Competitor would I use this?  No I wouldn't. I would be using Dbol,  anadrol and the strongest of the strong, which also come with numerous  physical and mental sides, but lets be honest.

This is turning out to be a great option for your Natty lifters, your HRT guys or your older gym rats.

And I can't turn a blind eye to this.  This stuff works.  It's legit.  Don't compare it to heavy steroids.  It's not.




I'll  tell you something I'm excited about and has nothing to do with  lifting.  This new movie coming out. Im a huge fan and this makes me  happy so I wanna share:


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 26, 2022)

*Update 1/26/2022*


So I took 2 today at 7am and took 4 at 10am.  Worked out at 11am, fasted. 


I  got a tiny bit of heartburn after the 4 at once, but it subsided super  quick.  I think I finally figured out why I get heartburn some days and  not others.  I have severe Acid Reflux, always have, so I take 2 nexium a  day. One in am and one before bed.  Well I often miss the night dose bc  I forget.  So the days that I missed the night time dose, even if I  take my am dose, I get the mild heartburn.  So if you have severe  heartburn or acid reflux, keep this in mind.

So  anyways, I was tired this am, not super motivated to hit the gym, but I  will say once I got there, I perked right up and felt good. I did legs  today and honestly it was very noticeable that I was stronger, had more  energy and I tried explosive reps and this definitely improved my  explosive power.

So I keep saying it acts alot  like DHT.  Think anavar or winstrol.  You get very explosive strength  increases.  I def see I am far more vascular after taking the turk, and  have veins popping out more then normal.  But I am not seeing spikes in  Blood Pressure or anything like that.  Var and Winny can spike my BP and  I often will get red face and ears on it.  With turkesterone not at  all.  Also I want to make it known again, that this also stabilizes my  CNS big time.


You can  handle the weight way more stable with this in your system.  That is the  best way I can describe it.  Nervous system is def responding better  with this product. You feel much more "firm" in each and every lift, so  that is cool.  I noticed on the 6caps today too that I had alot more  endurance in my workout too.


So I am very happy that I went to a higher dose as it def is revealing itself to me way clearer.


I think Im gonna try 6 caps at once like 1-2hours PWO and see how that goes.


I  know someone is going to ask how much this compound would be if it were  say var or winstrol.  I can't say for a fact, no one can.  But what I  would say is this.  6 caps aka 3,000mgs of turkesterone , so far, it  reminds me of say 10, maybe 15 mgs of var or winny?   That's a guess.   Or that is what it reminds me of.  It feels like a mild but nice boost  of a DHT anabolic steroid.

Not shabby at all for a natural compound.


BTW I have a female client of mine who is going to be using this too, so I am curious to see how she responds to this as well.


*Update on the AA Noopept- *  The Amino Asylum Noopept is awesome.  I had some Russian noopept, pharm  grade, actually I still do, and that was the best version I have tried.   The nasal spray is way better.   The quality is just as good but 1-2  sprays aka 5-10mgs feels like what 20+mgs of oral noopept feels like.   Super good focus, clarity, and mood enhancement.  A++ on that item.    My code "WES15" as you know gets you a discount at IML, MuscleGELZ and  Amino just fyi (among about 10 other places too LOL)


*Update on Log-*
I  figure I have maybe 20 days left of this log at high dose.  I have  spoken to Admin and they are going to sponsor me to do another log right  after this.  Which is super cool.  IT's gonna be the Iron Mag Labs  SUPER R ANDRO topical lotion.

So keep an eye out for that shortly after this ends.

I have used the oral before. I have not used this version.  

So this should be fun.  Just in time for spring body recomp too.


https://www.ironmaglabs.com/product/super-r-andro-cream/


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 29, 2022)

Great info on the acid reflux.  Thank u



Update:



1/29/22



Been training last few days.  6 caps a day 



Workouts still improved.



I was studying my physique and I can say that since I started I def lost some bodyfat in the abs and obliques now.  Noticeable 



Granted I've been eating clean overall, but I've also been in the gym more, workouts are better, and I'm more motivated on this product 



My thumb continues to improve.  It's always bad in the am but then it warms up and works completely fine the rest of the day.



I'm super happy and honestly if I stop using turk and it returns ,I will come back to this thread and report.



My super r andro was supposed to arrive, but today we had a huge Noreaster storm.  Prob got 6-12 inches.  Nothing insane as some areas got 18-24.



Here's a view out my front door after snowblowing and shoveling for a solid 1-2 hrs. 



No gym today.  Watching episodes of Always Sunny in Philadelphia and laying low


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 31, 2022)

SirVigorusMuffdive said:


> What happened to your thumb?


Sir  if you scroll up I tell the full detail. My thumb was completely locked  up and almost unable to bend or use prior to starting the log.  I had  not been able to use it.  During the use of Turk, it suddenly began  slowly working and then now its almost 90% back to normal. 


I  found a study whereas it showed that Turk in rodents, healed ligaments,  tendons, joints, etc, and that it actually strengthened them.  So there  is a chance this Turk healed my injury.  Crazy possibility.




*1/31/22*


*Update*


Hit the gym after a very long cold weekend with small Blizzard, snow you name it.  Didn't hit the gym since friday


Today  I did some chest, biceps and traps.  Instead of my normal barbells I  switched to Dumbells.  I did super high reps, low weights and I  alternated Explosive reps with super slow controlled and deep.


Supersets too.  Good workout.  Def didn't tire out as fast as I normally might.


No heartburn.


I only have like 15 days to go and I'm all done.


I did get my Super RAndro in the mail for my next log.


Thank you again to IML and Arnold aka Admin for his generosity and trust letting me test these products out.


***Note-*  I'm gonna drop my water a bit and lower carbs for the rest of the log  to see how the finished result looks on me. I want less water retention  to see how much leaner I am, after the log then before.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 2, 2022)

Rocket3015 said:


> Before & After Pic's ?


I didn't take any tbh. I have done it with logs in the past for sure though.


*Update 2/2/2022*


That's alot of 2s.  Only thing that will beat that is 200 years from today

So  anyways all is well. I trained yesterday. I had a later gym time so at  7am I took 3 turk.  I actually was super hungry so I ate a decent  breakfast/brunch.  At around 12 noon I took 3 more turk for a total of  6.  I went to the gym an hour later and did LEGS.

I  can honestly say that taking the turk with food and having the food +  Turk in my system is superior for the workout.  I had way more energy  and strength and I didn't seem to get winded or anything.  I handled  heavier weight easier and for a longer period of time.  I actually  stretched between sets for a change and honestly my leg workout was much  better.

I will put this into my final  conclusion but this is notable.  I prefer taking the turk with food and  workouts 1-2 hours later. I realize not everyone can do that.


Today 2/2 I took 3 turk at 6am, then 3 more at 10:30am and I worked out at 11:30 am

Had  a nice workout.  I supersetted Back/Triceps/Biceps/Traps.  I took the  turk fasted today.  Still felt good but Im sure with food in my stomach  would have been better.  Overall I can def say that the turk has me  motivated. A bit stronger.   I have more energy and endurance using it.   No heartburn either these days, though I have been solid with my Acid  Reflux meds.


Session was good. I am coming up to my last bottle which will last me 10 more days.

I  also just ordered some PT-141 w AA.  That's great for libido and  erections on paper.  I will review that in my next Super R Andro Log.   They say "injectable" only is effective.  Well I will find out.

Sadly  MitraDopa is still not here yet, though I expected it to be.  So if it  comes out during the Super R Andro log, Ill comment on it.  That is an  extension of this log with a new Compound is all.

I often post  this in logs, but this is the trap routine I do, 3x a week.  Its worked  for hundreds if not thousands of clients.  I have used it now 15+ years  and it works like a charm.  Try it out.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM1onefXf3g&t=70s


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 9, 2022)

*Update 2/9/22*


Apologize for the delay.  Still been at the gym, just been beyond busy and dealing with alot atm

Training  still going well. Im still doing the caps PWO overall but I did try  spacing it out a few times last week, say 2 am, 2 early noon and then 2  late noon.  No real noticeable difference except clearly when I do 6  caps PWO I have much better noticeable workouts.

Not a ton of new to say, other then what has already been said.

I am on the last bottle so I have 10 days of this log left Max.


I have monitored weight and I def still fluctuate 2-3lbs per day like I always have. 

I  would say I am noticeably leaner at this point, at least in my eyes. I  can def see some fat loss around obliques too.  Which is cool bc tbh I  dont have a ton of bodyfat at all.  So seeing fat loss when you are this  lean, imo is a difficult thing to do.

I def see it.


Gonna hit the gym in a few hours and will update again today or 2morrow.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 13, 2022)

*Update 2/13*


Still been using the turk at 6 caps ed.  I think I have what a week or so until I am done?
Nothing  new at all to really say.  Still going well.  Not seeing any different  effects or sides that I have not mentioned to date.  On a good note I  think I am going to be able to give a very consistent review.


Also-  Im testing out Nasal Spray PT-141.  I will mention that in the next  upcoming thread versus Super R Andro.  Will start that very quickly  right after I review this in full.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 15, 2022)

Update 2/15/22



Hit last two days at the gym.  Did the full 6caps at once an hour pwo.  No heartburn in awhile tbh so this is a good thing.  Even the days I miss my second dose of Nexium.  It's kinda like I adjusted to it.



I still absolutely can tell the Turkesterone is working within my workout. Strength, speed, improved energy and endurance and CNS stabilization still.



My weight has fluctuated a bit this past few days bc I have not been eating average or large portions.



Sometimes I just get sick of eating so this is nothing to do w the Turk.



Overall no new developments.



My thumb feels amazing compared to when I started the turk.  The mornings it can be stiff (that's what she said ) but then once I hit the gym etc my thumb is pretty much 100% fine all day. 



Again the fact this might be a result of the turk is very intriguing.   I can comment on the thread a few months from now, if when I discontinue turk, the thumb injury returns.



Anyways I only have a few days to go and do my final review.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 21, 2022)

*Update 2/21/22*

Been hitting the gym regularly and all is still going well on the Turk. Just been busy to update

I officially have 2 days left and will do the final review

Def looking leaner and feeling good so far. Will update again asap


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 25, 2022)

*2/25/2022*
*FINAL REVIEW OF IRON MAG LABS TURKESTERONE*




​*Acne-* None noticed
*Anger-* None noted
*Aggression*- Improved Aggression in the gym when used preworkout. NO aggression outside of the gym
*Aromatization*- Does not convert
*Cramping*- None noted
*Endurance*- Improved Endurance
*Energy*- Improved Energy
*Erections*- No changes positive or negative
*Explosive Power*-Improved fast twitch power was noticeable
*Fat Loss*- Definitely noticed fat loss
*Hair Growth*- Facial hair came in faster and darker.
*Hair Loss-* No hair on head to judge, but I don't believe this converts to DHT
*Hair Thinning- *No hair thinning, facial hair came in thicker
*Healing*- My injured thumb (tendon)) was healed while using this product.  Recovery in general was improved
*Heartburn*- Yes, depending on dose and administration.  Def watch for potential heartburn
*Insomnia*- None noted
*Joint issues/aches-* No joint issues or dryness noted
*Lean Mass-* Very small lean muscle gains
*Libido-* No positive or negative changes noted
*Mood- *Improved mood and motivation, most likely not attributed to the actual compound
*Muscle Size*-Small lean muscle gains for sure
*Paranoia-* None noted
*Sexual issues-* None noted
*Strength-* Decent immediate strength gains when used PWO
*Testicular Atrophy*- None noted
*Vascularity*- Improved


*Conclusion:*
I  had several months using this product so I truly feel like I got a good  overall feel how "I" responded to this compound and how "You" might  respond as well
I  would absolutely say that I think this compound works.  Its very mild.   It has a very mild lean muscle gain, some bodyfat loss, definitely some  vascularity.  Using 6 caps a day PWO I def improved aggression and  strength as well and endurance and energy in my workouts.  This was  absolutely noticeable
Side  Effects: None at all. I didn't see anything except heartburn which is a  result not of the Turk but the Piperine in this version.  And that is  easily tolerated or fixed with acid reflux med.
I  can say this reminds me of a very mild dosage of Anavar.  Minus any  suppression, or anger that you might see on DHT.  No hair loss, no  testicular atrophy.  So I do think this is a valuable compound.  For a  natural athlete, or someone using HRT and wanting a little boost.  Or  also importantly this can be a great compound to use during PCT for some  addtional gains.
How  does it compare to AAS overall? I wouldn't make that mistake of making a  true comparison between this and AAS even though I said it reminds me  of the positives of some mild dose of Var.  Money wise the AAS is going  to be superior and results wise the AAS is going to be superior, but  what I think you should consider is this product is virtually side  effect free.  It has no ability to suppress HPTA.  But it has some  anabolic effects.  Its really a one of a kind compound.
Healing  wise.  My injured thumb that wouldn't even bend when I first started,  is 100% fine now.  It works 100%. My mind is kind of blown by this tbh,  bc I am not one to just believe in random coincidences. I think it very  well may have had to do with the healing in my injured thumb and I do  think this warrants additional investigation and studies to see just how  much healing power this might have in muscle tissue and tendons in  human.
It  was a fun log. I'm a bit burnt out between the log, gym, kids and  work.  Gonna take a week or so off and then get into my Super R Andro  Log for IML.
If  you liked my Log and Review, please leave me a message and as always,  use code "WES15" at checkout for 15% off on your orders at www.IronMagLabs.com
Oh  yeah and on the Nasal Spray PT-141.  At a dose of 600mcgs I did not  find this product to be effective for Erections.  The Nasal Spray  noopept on the other hand is absolute magic,
Thanks everyone for your time!  I'm outta here!-Wesley



​


----------

